
What you pay attention to when buying a new phone? - talko
With excellent new flagships from Apple, Google and Samsung all vying for your attention, plus dozens of high-quality options for those on a budget, choosing the right smartphone has never been more challenging.
what features you pay attention to when buying a new phone?
======
sugarygrind
Must Haves:

1\. Battery Size -- phones should last atleast a whole day of use

2\. Smaller Screen Size (5") (I dont need a phablet) -- I dont need huge ass
screen. I have laptop for that.. I just need to read a few emails, message and
take phone calls. Small screen is easy to hold and less changes of dropping.

3\. NFC / Contactless payment enabled -- This getting to must haves as new
applications like pairing over bluetooth headphones via nfc, paying for
groceries is getting contact less.

4\. Compatible with International Standards -- I do travel and hence would
need phone to be compatible with various wireless standards.

Nice to haves

1\. Wireless charging -- This is a great luxury to just place the phone on a
mat and not worry about whether the wire is connected correctly (considering
some companies keep switching wire formats -- I am taking about Apple as you
must have guessed.)

2\. Headphone jacks -- There is an ongoing war on headphone jacks -- Want to
charge your phone and listen to music? well, you are out of luck.. you cant if
you dont have headphone jack. Bring back headphone jack.

3\. Expandable memory -- 32 GB vs 128 GB its ridiculous that there is a
difference of $100 or more?.

4\. Ability to uninstall all or any apps.. I dont want another (MUST have
Homescreen app) -- Choose Android One if possible.

5\. Okish Camera -- Not much of a photo snob.

6\. Fingerprint scanner for easy unlocks.

------
Zekio
With android phones, for how long will it get updates, which seems to be a
game Nokia is winning lately from what I can tell

